# DP/DR Free ( My Recovery)



## Sebbex94 (May 10, 2013)

*Hello ! *
First of all i whant to say im sorry if my English is bad, but im from Sweden and not from an English speaking country so i hope thats okey.

I have sufferd from *DP/DR* along with *panic attacks *and a *general anxiety*. But i can finaly say i no longer suffer from any of these.

The first thing i got was a *deppresion *from a breakup with a girl ive been together with about 2 Years, She was my first love so after we broke upp ive began to drink heavely for about 1 Year, i Drank approximately 2 - 4 times a week for about year
(im not talking about having a few drinks, i mean i drank untill i became extreamly wasted).

Then i started to smoke weed, and the third time i smoked i got a realy realy bad *Panic attack *and thougth i was about to die ( Like almoste every one who has their first *Panic attack* do.)

And after the attack nothing semed real anymore ( You know when you look at yourself in the mirror and its you who is there but it dosent feel like you, and when youre looking att famely members and you know it them but it doset feel like them, and you feel like you are traped in youre own body), I first figured that it must be the after effect of the weed id smooked but when i had hade it for about 4 days i realized that it must be somthing more than just an after effect.( When it first hit me that somthing was realy wrong with me was when i was affraid to go out and met peoples, becouse ive always been a social person) But i forced my self out to meet people and at first i could only be outside for about an hour, then two then three, etc

So i began to research my condition on the Internet and came accros this site and some other sites and found out what was realy going on. At first i got relived that there was somthing that i was not alone to have but then ive started to read more about it and heard that there were peoples that had this for years and i got realy affraid.

(I also started to have *panic attacks *and a *general anxiety* and a bit of *Hypocondria *and *Death Anxiety* and *Fear of becoming mad*)

So i went to the School nurse and explained everything. She then contacted the a psychologist for me who i went to talk with. I got real lucky he was aviable right away and that he had 20 years of experience in hes field.

So we talked about my condition and my symptomes etc etc. He realy helpt med to understand what was causing this and what i realy needed to do to get rid of all my symptomes, and i started to see him 1 time a week on a regular basis.

But the real start of the recovery was when i came to the conclusion that either i* take care of this* or i *kill my self*.

So my full time task was to get better, And i did all of it without *medication *becaouse i did not what to rely on pills ( I am not against *medication *beacouse it can help some people to get to the position where they can realy work to get it together)

You might wonder how long it took for me to get rid of my *DP/ DR*, *panic attacks,* *general anxiety*, *Hypocondria, **Death Anxiety* and *Fear of becoming mad* all and all i did it in under 12 weeks.

The two sites i realy recomend is http://nothingworks.weebly.com/ (Dont get fooled by the name)
and http://www.panicend.com/rc.html
Mosley i used the first site.

But what i want to say is that it will get *better, *me it got better gradually better, it will be set backs but dont take it to hard when they come, becouse they will pass and the lighter you take them the shorter their there. And its *never to late* to do anything about it.

How do i have it know you might wonder, im feeling pretty darn good. I hang out with friends, Chasing girls, Relaxe in front of the TV drinking a beer and all that other stuff you do when youre 19 Years old. *im enjoying life*.

And the best part of all is that now that ive whent thru this "*HELL ON EARTH*" literay the worst thing ive evver gone thrue is that i will never go thru it again becouse ive learnd so much about my self thrue out this. And also learnd how to stop it if it ever comes again. I have always been the Worying kind but this is not a thing i worry about !

I can not tell you what you must do to get better and free from it all, it is induvidual but the sites that i liked above realy helpt med and hopefully it will help some of you !

*Remeber dont worry all will be fine* (haha i know how stupid that sounds, if sombodey would have said that to me 10 weeks ago i would not have belived a singel word, but realy dont Worry its gonna be alright in the end *you will se you will se*)

I wish that i could give you a more detailed information about my recovery, but i am rather bussy at the moment with school and such. i hope i atlest gave you somthing.

And again sorry for my Enligsh !
And a god day to you all !


----------



## Sebbex94 (May 10, 2013)

I agree, And wheen you come to that conlusion and fully understand it, and focuse more one getting rid of the anxiety the other 10% will graduatly fade away. Anxiety feeds DP and DP feeds anxiety if you fear it, Anxiety can not exist without fear and doubt. You need to get to the point were you can just embrace it all and say " This isnt so bad", Then you will realy notice how fast everything gets better !


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah I read these ones recently,I'm trying to put them in action most time.

If I get hit by DP/DR,Faster Heartbeats,and trying not to stop them.

Since if I try to stop them,I'll generate more anxiety,and I'll feed these feelings.

If I have bad thoughts,and I just say:"So be it"

I'm trying not to stop them,and letting them release,to show for myself that there's no danger,it's only myself fearing the way I feel.


----------



## Sebbex94 (May 10, 2013)

Based God said:


> Those websites are very heIpfuI, thank you! AIso was curious as to how Iong you had DP for? Congrats on being DP free!


I hade DR for about 3 - 4 weeks and DP for about maybe 6 - 7 weeks, But it sure feelt like months


----------

